# Male chi that won't breed



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I am not allowed in the breeders section yet but I have a question about my male dog(Fudge). If I am not suppose to ask this here I am sorry. The question is my male chihuahua is 2 years old and I have had 5 people wanting to breed him with their females, I ask the people for a copy of the females shot records and and if they are registered with AKC and all types of other questions and I decided with 2 out of the 5 would be ok to try to breed him with, but he is not interested. I had Fudge to the vet and she said he was all ready to go clean bill of health and then with the first female she came over to our house and stayed for 2 weeks and he just acted like he hated her and would not go near her. It was the seventh day of her heat cycle when she got to our house. Well no puppies. I figured she just might be to big for him. So about a month later the second female came over and he did the same thing. I am starting to think he is just really picky with his females that he likes. I have a female chi and a pom chi mix and as soon as the pom/chi goes into heat he is all over her. Has anyone else had a problem with their male being picky about who he breeds with?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I know nothing about breeding, BUT my puppy came from a male who the breeder had attempted to mate a number of times over a couple years with no luck... so he was sharing a play pen with a "retired" girl (but not fixed), thinking there was no chance. Apparently, he was just holding out for an older women!
Maybe Fudge isn't a one-night-stand man, but needs to get to know the girls before he gets into it ??


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Maybe Fudge wants to live an "alternative lifestyle". :lol:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if this might help, but if possible take him to the female's house. I don't knw why the male should rather go to the female but apparently it should be done that way round. My dad was a breeder and he always took his males to the females. He did not breed Chi's but I read somewhere it applies to Chi's aswell.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmm,,,i've never seen a male who didn't immediately fall in love with a female in heat. :shock:


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

All males are not automatically born stud dogs. If you are not an experienced breeder than I suggest you find somebody who is. If your dog has something special to give the breed then perhaps they would conduct a mating for you. If he is not going to be used regularly, as show dogs are, then I suggest you forget it as he will most likely start " marking" all over the house once he has had a mate. Re the one he lives with ,well its probably a bit like a comfy pair of slippers. They are handy.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

..


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

They are a good size litter but not show pups. If you come from a show family I am surprised you needed to ask a breeding question as I presumed it was written as a novice wanting to make some money out of a stud dog. Adverts offering the services of pet quality Chihuahuas can be seen any day on places like epupz.The breed is fast going down hill and not content with breeding unregistered dog and bitches together now the colour merle is coming into the equasation with all the problems that brings.There will be no such thing as a quality Chihuahua anywhere in the world soon.


----------



## Cecilia (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave: I can relate. I purchased my stud (Beau) the same time I purchased Misha. They were raised together and Misha wouldn't have anything to do with him when she was in heat. Beau has fathered one of my litters with my other Chi, Mila. We thought it was an absolute miracle that she got pregnant because he wasn't persistent. We had to hold Mila for him and when he was ready to lock up with her, he freaked out and ran off so we gave up after trying for a few days. Needless to say, we were in shock when Mila grew a belly and had 2 beautiful pups that looked just like Beau, one acted just like him too. That's the reason I have used other studs.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

..


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

I am sorry if you think me lecturing but when you talk about delivering pups and parents showing then that makes you a member of a show breeding family even if you have not been living at home for years. :lol: I do consider myself reasonably wise in the breeding world of dogs since I bred my first pedigree litter in approx. 1957.Not Chihuahuas but Cocker Spaniels. I always, whatever the breed, studied bloodlines and pedigrees and never ever set out to breed pets. They come along even with the best planning.As with all things we have our own way of doing things and what works for one does not work for another.There have been many top champions in different breeds that refused to mate an outside bitch. Legend has it that one top producing Japanese Chin would never mate a red bitch.I had a top winning bitch of the year who refused every dog I tried her with, I think she would have killed them if allowed. She mated happily with her brother and had one puppy but never mated again.If you want to ask questions that is what these forums are for but I do not feel I can lovee dovee and give watered down answers to anything I answer.If you would rather I shut up, no problem.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Mimipops, your experience warrants you the ability to respond to a question like this. As LadyBelle1 has stated, she has never been to a dog show. Honestly is always the best policy when someone is looking to breed their dogs. So here goes. 

You say your male is champion sired and your females grandfather was a champion. That has zero weight if you've never personally shown dogs and know what its takes to produce a champion yourself. Many ethical breeders are fighting a losing battle today to keep a standard because of novice breeders intentionally producing litters. 

Not all males dogs are born to be stud dogs. Depending on your males disposition and temperment, he may never be a good candidate for stud. A novice dog needs to be shown what to do by an assured person. And after successfully studing him, you must prepare yourself for the consequences that may result. He will never be the same dog. Males are generally much worse after breeding. They have less interest in pleasing you, tend to mark a lot more, and will mount everything in sight. Are you prepared to have him in your home, wearing a belly band for the rest of his companion years with you? 

Not to mention, that many females in heat become increasing aggressive towards a male and in particular a fresh one. You run the risk of having your male injured by her or if she tries to pull away in a tie. You also risk getting bite and hurt in the process aswell. I've heard many a story of a breeder having to hold down a bitch who was looking for blood to get her to stand. You have to ensure your male and the female have all health clearances espcially being OFA certified. 

I would suggest that you attend area dog shows and speak with some of the chihuahua breeders there. Ask questions and hopefully you will find a mentor, someone who can coach you on standards and proper breeding practices. They will evaluate your male and show you how to stud him if he is a good canidate. 

Don't get offended when people respond harshly to your post on a public forum for chi enthusiasts. Most people here are only valuable pet owners who have never considered breeding their dogs. Its takes many years of research, preparation and understanding of a breed to do so. Your not doing yourself a favor by asking a question here and not heeding the advice of those with experience.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I must agree with what is being said before breeding do your research. I understand you had a litter or one what they are calling chipoo. Why are you cross breeding? If your parents are show people you should have been informed. Pardon me, You say your parents are doing the showing you may not have lived at home for years but I am sure as any person who breeds brags about their beautiful litters and if showing brags of their wins. Your chi is definately not show and the champ lines in a pedigree means nothing are you breeding this with any of those lines or any lines of top dogs? There is no Ethical breeder that will use your dog as a stud. 
and before i get my self in trouble im zipping my lip


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK I am soo confused with JANIEBABES post. I have never ever had a litter of pups before especially not a chi/poo. I have never ever crossbred anything or bred a dog before. I would really like to know where you think you have got this information from, but you are mistaken because as I have said I have never had even 1 litter of pups. Another thing is that how do you know that Fudge is not show quality? You have to measure the dog and according to AKC standards he would be a good candidate to show. I am not an expert on all of this but minimops did not tell me any information about herself before she gave the lecture, so how am I suppose to know what expertise she has? She had 6 posts and that is it with no information about herself. If you are referring to the pic that i posted of my parents puppies that is not my dog. I am sorry I do not talk to my parents much because I live so far away from them and cannot afford a giant phone bill.WhenI delivered thier pups I lived about 3000 miles closer.
I have decided to try to get in touch with my breeder and talk to her about how she goes about showing and breeding her dogs and I am gonna ask if she can take me with her to the next dog show she goes to. The 2 people that want to breed their bitches to Fudge are into showing and have showed me their pictures and certificates of best of breed plus their OFA certification and vet records. I just don't understand how you guys are jumping to conclusions about me, I am trying to be honest and get rude comments and things said that are not true.
As far BEAMERFRITZYCOSMO's post well I did not know minimops area of dog breeding since she is very new here and she gave me no information about herself. If she would have said that she had so many years of experience I probably would have taken her advice more seriously, but the rest of your post was very nice and informative and I will take it.

Janiebabe the only thing I can think of that you could be referring to is that I own a pom/chi mix but I did not breed her I got her from an old man that lives near my town and advertised in a local newspaper and my 12 year old wanted a dog of her own so we went and picked her out. Please tell me what the heck you are talking about?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok my mistake about you cross breeding I read two different posts and believed they were both yours. Well minimops He will be used regularly for breeding. My parents own chi's and show chi's, so eventually we want to breed him with one of theirs, and I looked for 2 years to find a female that fit AKC *standards* THere are no *Standards* There is a standard to breed him with so I don't think I will be forgeting it since I have bred and delivered 4 litters of my parents chi's. Here is a pic of the last litter I delivered. You have stated also your parents have only been into this for two years and you have delivered 4 litters. I am sorry if i seem a little alarmed, may I ask what lines your chi is from what lines these" people are wanting your dog to stud are?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

..


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Can you sue? . what does the contract state? you can show any dog that doesn't mean it is show quality. It is also up to the handler to show the dog properly. Has the breeder you had gotten your dog own finished any dogs?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

..


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Two very good books to get is an Eye for a Dog by Robet W Cole and Canine terminology by harold R. Spira. I also sent you a PM


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

Everybody it seems wants to know about me. OK, here goes. I bred my first litter of pedigree dogs in the late 1950s. Not Chihuahuas.I live in the UK where it is one of the hardest places in the world to make up a champion as the average entries at a champion show, for Chihuahuas, are anything between 100 and 150. I have bred a few winning Chihuahuas but never managed to make a champion. I have however titled both Japanese Chins and King Charles. I have bred several hundred puppies over the years and am a championship show judge of Chihuahuas and Japanese Chins. I honestly fear for the appled domed short nose Chihuahua, the proper type,as the almighty pound/dollar is raising its head since people in the media like Paris Hilton used a Chi as a fashion accesory.I read in a magazine article that it had grown too big to be called a Teacup so she was giving it to her Mother. What sort of message does that send.?The first question I answered was about the stud who would not. I bit my tongue with my answer as I could not believe that an unknown dog would have 5 bitches wanting to use him.I had a "dog of the year "at one time, sire of 5 British champions and at no time did I ever have more than 2 people a year making a stud enquiry. It is the normal thing to prove a dog to your own or a willing friends bitch. Only when you have seen what he produces to a bitch should he be offered at public stud.I wish i could have sold any of my dogs over the year with a gaurantee that they would turn out to be show quality. The most I would write on a receipt was " NO OBVIOUS FAULTS AT THIS AGE" Go to the show ladybelle, take a pen and note pad, sit on your own, judge each class in your mind on paper, write down what you like about each dog, what you dont like and compare,without lying to yourself,each winner with your own boy.You may get chance to talk to people after the judging has finished. Use it wisely.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Lets be nice guys. I know everyone is trying to be helpful but the posts are slowly becoming rude in nature. I am posting this because it was brought to the mods attention from other members so dont shoot the messenger :wink: Remember to educate members without sounding like you are talking down to them. I am sure that no one was trying to sound preachy.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh it's ok Ladybelle1 and I have no problems at all. We have been conversing back and forth. i don't have a problem with her at all nor she I. We understood one another :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes me and Janiesbabes are just fine. I never took offense to anything she said except me breeding chi-poos. lol Which I have never and will never do,but apperently it was just a mistake.


----------

